# الان القنبلة_كيفية صناعة صاروخ



## احمد مؤمن (28 مايو 2006)

الفكره لسة جديدة ومحدش فكر انو يعملها

انا النهارده بحط بين اديكو كنز
ووهوا ازاى تصنع الصاروخ 

مطلباته

_استاند دش لطبق قطرة 60سم
_نصف كيلو كربون
يمكنكم شرائ من عند الميكانية

_عود ماغنسيوم
_نصف لتر بنزبن






تعرفون طبعا ان الصاروخ يتكون من 5 غرف ولكن الغرفة الخامسة تكون لمادةاليورنيوم
الشرح يوجد فى الصورة

بعد تقطيرالماء من الغرف وقفل الغرف
اشعال عود المغانسيوم وترك الصاروخ مثبت علىالارض والابتعاد عن مسافة 15متر​


----------



## dash 8 (31 مايو 2006)

it's good idea but i will not use it
thank u


----------



## mostafa0 (2 يونيو 2006)

الشرح غير متقن....وعلى العموم بنشكرك


----------



## مصراوى2006 (5 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقه الف شكر على المجهود ده ولكن لو فى توضيح اكتر 
يبقى الفين شكر

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 يونيو 2006)

كل الردود لا تقصد الاحباط ولاكن 
ان كانت هذه فكره حقيقيه 
وانت قمت بتجربتها 
او قام احد امامك بتجربتها 
فا يجب ان تشرح اكثر من ذلك لان الشرح غير كافي ولا ينم عن تجربه شخصيه 
بل ينم عن قنبله هاتجيب البوليس يقبض عليك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أرجوا ان لا تؤاخذني وان تطرح الموضوع مره اخري بنظام وبشرح مستوفي كافي 
وقم بكتابة خطوات 
وطرح امكانيه ان يطير الصاروخ كم سنتي ههههههه اقصد كام متر ومدي قوته التفجيريه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وهل انت علي ثقه انه سوف يطير في الاتجاه الرأسي تمام ؟
ام سوف يطير في اتجاه افقي ونروح في داهيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حموودة (10 يونيو 2006)

مشكور أخي العزيز على الجهود......................


----------



## مهندس مقيم (13 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على المجهود ولكن نحتاج اشرح اكثر


----------



## محمد الغزالى (27 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
فكرة عمل الصواريخ اصبحث سهلة جدا فمن المعروف الان الصواريخ يمكن ان تسير بالوقود الصلب وهي حشوة متفجرة او بالوقود السائل مثل اليهدروجين او الكحول وغيره و الان اتطورت محركات الصواريخ الى محركات نفاثة مثل المستخدم في صاروخ كروز الامريكي .
واسهل انواع الصواريخ من حيث التصنيع هي الصواريخ ذات الوقود الصلب حيث من الممكن تصنيع الحشوة من مواد بسيطة مثال نترات البوتاسيوم والسكر واذا كنت جادي انا ممكن اعطيك النسب .
اما الصاروخ فينقسم الي قسمين :-
1/ المحرك :-
وهو عبارة عن اسطوانة مغلغة من الاعلي اغلاق محكم ومن الاسفل بغمع لتوزيع الغازات بشكل متساوي اثناء الاشتعال .
الراس الحربي :- 
وهي المنطقة اعلي الصاروخ والتي تحتوي علي المادة المدمرة للهدف .
ويفصل بين المحرك والراس الحربي بمادة عازلة حتي لا تتسرب الحرارة من المحرك الي الراس الحربي . مع العلم انهما داخل ا جسم واحد .
وشكرا 
محمد الغزالي 
كلية الجزيرة التقنية 
الخرطوم السودان


----------



## محمد الغزالى (27 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
لو تحبون ممكن اعطيكم صور لكيفية تصنيع الصواريخ والوقود الخاص بالدفع .
شكرا


----------



## نون1 (28 يونيو 2006)

احيك اخى وانت تحى سنة واعدوا لهم ما استطعطم من قوه


----------



## عليوي الجبوري (27 يونيو 2010)

والله هذا يدل على أنك لست بمهندسا لان التوضيح فاشل جدا


----------



## عليوي الجبوري (27 يونيو 2010)

لا تزعل لاني اريدك تطور نفسك


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (30 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخونا عليوي الجبوري
لو نصحت فقط بلا تعليق على ذات الأخ يكون افضل فمثل هذه التعليقات بارك الله فيك تحبط الإنسان عن ان يشرك مجددا


----------



## فيصل الخضراوي (17 يوليو 2010)

الاولى ان تكتب بالعربيه الفصحى لكي نفهمك الشرح كان مبتذل ومغرق في السطحيه بسبب اللهجه العامية شعرت كاني في مقهى شعبي في بولاق وليس في منتدي للمهندسين


----------



## Ahmed Ab (20 يوليو 2010)

اخوكم احمد
لو انت عايز تعمل صاروخ وهو مايطلق عليه الالعاب الناريه فمن الممكن ان اساعدك على تجميع المواد اللازمه لذلك واقول لك على اماكن بيع هذه المواد الكيميائيه واشرح لك كيفيه صنعها لانى لى تجربه سابقه مع هذه الصواريخ وما زالت اصنعها وابيعها 

ولكن ان اردت ان تصنع هذه الصواريخ فانصحك بلا تفعل لان هذا النوع من الصواريخ خطره قد توادى بحياة ناس ابرياء وقد توادى بحياتك انت اذا سقطت على احدى الافراد او لم يفتح البرشوت الموجود بها ان وجد 
سلام


----------



## محمدالعتيبي (21 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك بعنف:73::73:


----------



## alshabhar (24 يوليو 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## the black knight (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكوور اخي ولكن الشرح غير كافي للأسف :11:


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ابسط مواد دافعه للصواريخ هي السكر المطحون (بودرة) مع الكبريت .. وأرجو من الإخوة إفادتنا بمواد دافعة بسيطة وسهلة التحضير


----------



## nabil87 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

لخخي


----------



## hassaw (30 سبتمبر 2010)

صناعة الصاروخ عادية انتظروني بشهر حزيران 2011 بس اخلص مشروعي 
وشكرا


----------



## العلم حياتي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

يا استاذ احمد مؤمن انا اريد شرح وافي ومفصل للفكره ممكن استفيد منها ترى انا طالب جامعي


----------

